# Christmas Fulu



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

My buddy just gave me this and said it was a Christmas Fulu. Any body with more experience with Vics know if this seems to be of any quality


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi The pix are not so clear but it seems to be a christmas fulu
xris


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ya I broke my wifes digital camera taking it out in the boat with me in the rain so I had to use my phone, also he was spawning at the time so he wouldnt hold still for more than a second, them were the best 3 out of like 100 pictures I tried to take of him yesterday.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

Yep looks like Christmas fulu pretty fish


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics of a maturing female Fulu?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

no pics but a couple videos of female and her fry and also a spawn video.


----------



## misterted (Sep 12, 2003)

Do you still have these fish? I'd be interested in any fry or juveniles if you could ship.


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

How can I get those vids to play?


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

try these, clik on the link and it should take you to my photobucket

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd23 ... 0067-1.mp4

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/dd23 ... 301176.mp4


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks.

That worked.

Unfortunately the lighting is such that it didn't really help me too much.

Maybe a little...

I bought 8 fry a few months ago.

Not all of them survived.

I put way too many fry together in a 55...

Anyway,

I am trying to determine if I have any females because I have decided that I want this species around as long as I have tanks.

I'm starting to wonder if what I thought was a sub male is actually a female because he has never really colored up at all while others have.

Two of my males will bite at my finger tips, are constantly dancing for attention and the dominant one just gets better and better looking.


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

the females are a tan color and dont ever show more than that. you can look at the anal fin and look for the egg spots the males should be yellow/oragge with a black orbit. females do not have the orbit surounding he egg spot.

maybe this link will help you
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/x_phytophagus.php


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I had not vent these fish yet because three were so obviously male.

They weren't to a size that I am really comfortable venting until recently either.

The other issue with venting is netting, and ya know....

They are in a planted 125 that I have to use two ladders and setup back and forth between to catch them.

I have them in with some pundamilia nyeri fry I bought at the same time.

I have almost all females and one male outta that group.

That worked out great.

I need a few fulu females though...

There might be one female, but she would be way behind in the growth curve.

Then I need to find two more species of vics for that tank.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

BTW, thanks for the article.

I keep forgetting that there are often articles on species in addition to the profile.


----------

